# Advanced Filter for all colours on multiple columns



## Laurence D

Hi there,

I am wanting to create an advanced filter to sort multiple coloured columns on a filter set from A1:Z1. The spreadsheet is a document that has been created to find any issues with any of the data in the document and highlights when there is an issue. The colours are often different colours as I have distinguished them by error type but I could change this to one colour only if need be. 

Is there a way to get the advanced filter to =AND each new column with sorting by colours on rows and tally them all up in the filter. That being if there is any colour on any row in the columns then it will be included in the filter and all of the rows that have no colour will be excluded from the filter. 

Could someone please help me get started to get me on my way? Apologies for the lack of any code I just truly have no idea where to start!!

Thanks,
Laurence


----------



## Yongle

Unfortunately Advanced Filter does not filter based on colours 
- but whatever is done in Conditional Formatting(CF) can also be done by formula in Advanced Filter to force it to filter the same way

1. Did you colour-fill the cells manually or are fill-colours driven by conditional formatting (CF) ?
2. Do you want to sort based on colour or simply filter out any rows with more than one colour-filled cell ?


----------



## Laurence D

Bummer yeah I thought as much given the lack of any info out there on the web.

I do not colour-fill cells manually. It is all conditional format driven. 

I have made a function to sort through all my coloured cells (e.g. = TRUE/FALSE) and then I have created a helper column and I am sorting by the helper column. Less efficient but it works!


----------



## Yongle

Your method works and is simple and intuitive which is usually the best way to go!


----------



## gazmoz17

Laurence D said:


> Bummer yeah I thought as much given the lack of any info out there on the web.
> 
> I do not colour-fill cells manually. It is all conditional format driven.
> 
> I have made a function to sort through all my coloured cells (e.g. = TRUE/FALSE) and then I have created a helper column and I am sorting by the helper column. Less efficient but it works!


Hi whats the fucntion to sort through coloured cells?


----------



## Peter_SSs

gazmoz17 said:


> Hi whats the fucntion to sort through coloured cells?


This appears to be a duplicate to: Filter multiple columns for a fill colour

In future, please do not post the same question multiple times. Per Forum Rules (#12), posts of a duplicate nature will be locked or deleted.

In relation to your question here, I have closed this old thread so please continue in your own thread as linked above. If you do not receive a response, you can "bump" it by replying to it yourself, though we advise you to wait 24 hours before doing so, and not to bump a thread more than once a day.


----------

